# drift r rim and spacer question



## melbgto2006 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey everyone new to the forum... i just got a gto with 18X10 drift r rims on it and the car was lowered... looks like it has 80mm spacers on the back and when i get on it from a start the tire hits the top mud gaurd was wondering if anyone would have a good recommandtation for the spacer so this doesnt happen?

thanks everyone... and nice meeting you too

- mike


----------



## melbgto2006 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry the spacers are 18 mm can anyone recommend a spacer that would hep against this rubbing
thanks


----------

